# Speakers



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

So, I found unused speaker wires in the rear deck lid. Connected a speaker I had laying around and I get very very little sound from it in comparison to other speakers in the cabin. Any ideas???i have upgraded to double din stereo and used factory harness adapter. Is this location for the monsoon setup?


----------

